# phone



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

should be in the UAE in the next few weeks, just need to know how to set up my mobile phone, data definitely required.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Make sure existing phone is network unlocked before you come here.
When you arrive at the airport - you can purchase PAYG sim from one of two providers - Etisalat or Du.
You then buy credit from most shops and garages.
You can apply credit for calls, texts or data packages.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

In theory you now have to register with your Emirates ID to buy a sim card: there's apparently 'tourist' sim cards available, though I don't really know the difference, just need passport for those?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Tourist ones are not able to be renewed fir all time for a one off fee and have to be paid annually or you lose the number. 

If it's tied to an EID, you get the option of paying a one-off fee and keeping the number for life.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought a replacement "Tourist" one a few weeks ago, AED30 from Etisalat, passport and visit visa only, got a text saying valid until 2025 or something like that.

What is meant to happen and what does happen is wildly different here.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Blackvictoria23 said:


> should be in the UAE in the next few weeks, just need to know how to set up my mobile phone, data definitely required.


There are etisalat and Du counters in airport arrivals after you pass the customs, you can get a pre paid sim at 30 dhs. You can also try getting a sim from Australia itself, if there are any international sim card selling stores. They will need your passport and visa copies.The only advantage is the sim card purchased from Australia will be working immediately as you land in Dubai, the one you take in Dubai will take 3-4 hrs to get activated.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> I bought a replacement "Tourist" one a few weeks ago, AED30 from Etisalat, passport and visit visa only, got a text saying valid until 2025 or something like that.
> 
> What is meant to happen and what does happen is wildly different here.


Well, you may then be surprised in a couple of years when they start running out of numbers in the current series and start asking for EID etc. details to register in person for "security" purposes


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

They won't run out of numbers any time soon, they have 10 million to use. They're already re-cycling numbers anyway.
Believe me, i won't have a problem ;-)


----------



## helsgaub (Jun 11, 2015)

I just have the equivalent of a PAYG sim and put 50 AED on it a month for calling/texts and then pay for a 6GB data add on. Usually gets me through the month. I am inpatient and couldn't be bothered to wait for EID to get a mobile contract. Etisalat or du wouldn't even let me set it up with the piece of paper that confirms my EID had been applied for.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Racing_Goats said:


> In theory you now have to register with your Emirates ID to buy a sim card: there's apparently 'tourist' sim cards available, though I don't really know the difference, just need passport for those?


Not really, I bought my current line from the airport on arrival, it was a normal pre-paid (Wasel) sim not the tourist line, they just needed my passport. 

Later on I visited Etisalat and converted it to a post-paid line after issuing my EID.


----------



## Blackvictoria23 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your input


----------

